
Eat out a lot? Try one of these Secret Menus - ajaimk
http://www.couponsherpa.com/ask-coupon-sherpa/secret-restaurant-menus-revealed/
======
evo_9
Man not to be a downer but there is literally nothing even remotely healthy on
any of these suggestions. Not even the typically healthy Chipotle is spared.

It's easy as developers working late or odd hours to fall into the trap of
unhealthy eating habits. But don't do it - if anything our hard working hours
requires really smart food choices.

------
bobf
I saw this when the article was originally posted in March, but was
fun/interesting to review. The Rodeo burger is pretty decent (it used to be a
'limited time' special menu item). Also, my favorite all-time secret item
which didn't make the cut: the "Poor Man's Big Mac" -- order a double
cheeseburger without ketchup/mustard, add special sauce and shredded lettuce..
cost =~ $1.30

------
loupgarou21
I noticed that several of these items are actually on the normal menu in my
region. The first one that actually stood out for me was the Peanut Buster
Parfait, it's actually one of the most popular items at the Dairy Queens in my
area. I then went back and looked at the rest of the items and realized that
several of them are a normal part of the menus around here.

